# Filler for gaps in Structures??



## mjmueller (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello,

I have recently built a sawmill & the overhang is kind of a weird piece, because it doesn't give you any supports underneath, although it shows them in the picture on the box. 

My problem is the piece has separated from the front of the building and left a little gap. Now the awning is at the correct angle but now I have glue showing in the gap. Is there any type of material I can use for filler? something like spackle or wood filler? What would you recommend, also I need to be able to paint it.

Thanks,

mj


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

for all my plastic modeling i use green putty to fill cracks. make sure to not breathe it a lot though and ventilate the room, nasty but proper for the job stuff..


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

If painting is an option, I'd used regular old latex painter's caulk ... the type you would buy at Home Depot, Lowes, etc. It'll offer some flex for any movement down the road. (A spackle or wood filler would be much more brittle, and prone to cracking.)

TJ


----------



## mjmueller (Aug 21, 2010)

Great, I think I will try the latex caulk, I have a bunch.

mj


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Run a bead as needed, then wipe off the excess with a wet finger dipped in very warm water. Repeat the warm finger thing a few times, as needed for a nice resulting fillet.

You can also apply blue painters tape to the left and right of your gap first, then run the bead, then wet finger once or twice, then remove the tape (before the caulk dries). That'll help contain any excess.

TJ


----------



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

Plumbers putty works great for many things, and also takes paint well.


----------

